

Bing is Down - bavidar
http://www.bing.com/#isdown

======
bavidar
Midwest is getting this message:

Ref A: 357bf3f4244348b59339ec9220af1257 Ref B:
01D5D1617DBB772F4C77D54C43995845 Ref C: Wed Apr 24 21:13:31 2013 PST

